# Call Display



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I got out my brushes and paint and did a turkey call storage/display box today.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice looking paint job!

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Darin.


----------

